# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  dziwne uczucie jakby chciało się sikać

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam 20 lat i od kilku dni czuję jakby chciało mi się sikać mimo tego, że już się wysikałem. Nie wiem jak to opisać. w ciągu dnia jakby w ogóle tego nei było , nasila się wieczorami, np kiedy idę spać. Mam przez to problemy z zaśnięciem. Tak jakbym miał popuścić, taki dyskomfort. Prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W zeszłym tygodniu miałam identycznie. Możliwe, że przeziębiłaś pęcherz albo jajniki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ups  sorry, dopiero teraz przeczytałam, że jesteś chłopakiem :P

----------

